# Public running? Do's and Don'ts?



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

This weekend Kim and I went to the fall harvest show at our antique machinery club in Portersville, Pa. While we were there, we got into a discussion with my mother and sister about setting up a 'temporary' garden layout for the next show in May. Which may or may not lead to a more permanent display in the future.

What we HAVE to work with: An approximately 12' x 15' area (for now) inside the 15" gauge railroad. Grassy, and close, but not quite level. 2 circles of R-1, 1 circle of R-2, about ten 2-foot sections of straight track. 2 LGB 2017Ds, One Lionel James, One Big Hauler, One Aristo c-16, One Aristo 0-4-0, (in various modified configurations) One scratchbuilt Climax, and one scratchbuilt Mallet built from 2 LGB Stainz blocks. 2 Bachmann passenger cars, 3 Kalamazoo Passenger cars, 8 Delton Hoppers, 12 Lehmann Toytrain cars, a bubble car and 4 cabeese. And one 4 foot long covered bridge. A 7 YO 'roadmaster' and two 10 year old 'trainmasters' who have decided THEY will operate it, WITHOUT our help (um, yeah).


What we WANT to do: Probably 3 unconnected loops with more or less continuous running (The LGB engines will probably be doing most of the heavy lifting, with the c-16 and Bug Mauler switching off until we see how reliable they actually are). Trains will need brought in at night, and due to it's unsecured location, the track would need taken up between shows, even if it becomes 'permanent' later down the road. At least one station, a water tower, and 3 or so other buildings (plywood with painted facades, probably).


ASSuming an approximate $250 budget for what we DON'T have. We could use a few helpful hints for: 1. Temporary roadbed for ground level that will allow for trouble free operation. 2. Inexpensive (used) transformers for continous duty over approximately 10 hour days. 3. Keeping the touristas OUT of the layout -- including quite a few more or less unsupervised children, and probably even a few adults who might have possibly needed supervised. 3. Ideas for making cheap, durable, weatherproof, yet decent looking buildings. 4. Whatever I've overlooked. (probably more than I've thought of)


I've done smaller temporary layouts in the past. My current indoor layout is actually built on the 5' x 8' Plywood Central boards we used to take. This time we get to start over fresh and even make it bigger. I figured I ask now, while we still have 7 months to search for bargains. 


Oh, and whatever we do HAS to be able to fit inside a Nissan Quest in less than 2 trips, since it's about 60 miles one way. Storage there between shows would probably be limited to stuff not worth stealing. Somebody liberated a bunch of copper piping (and MY 3/4" injector!) between August and this weekend).


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

You didn't say for how long does this layout have to be up. One day, two weeks, all summer. Our club does these all the time. For us they are usually up for a day or two. Inside ones can usually be up for more than one day. Outside ones, usually are set up in the morning, run trains all day, tear down at night. Usually we put it on the ground, on either mulch, or fine gravel, usually provided by whomever we are having the layout for. We also have some fake grass carpet we can use. The club now owns some stainless track, and more brass track, so we can set up from one to three loops. The members usually bring their trains, buildings, vehicles etc to enhance the layout. . The club also owns an Aristo transformer, and three TE units for running the trains. 
This kind of thing takes people, and equipment. I would not get too industrious the first time, if it is just going to be you. Put down a loop on the ground, and see what happens. A small rope barrier is usually enough to keep the wild kids out of the layout. Finally, I am not sure that $250 will get you enough equipment to do much even if you have the trains. 



Paul


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Our club has a temporary holiday layout each year at the Wichita Botanica as a part of their "Illuminations" event. This year we will be running trains every night for over two weeks starting the Friday after Thanksgiving. The set-up is temporary and we have changed locations from time to time. Trains and the power source are taken in each night and stored in a secure on-site location. The club utilizes member's trains at this event but we own our own track. The track can be layed directly on the ground without ballasting but we also have sub-roadbed sections from San Isabel Enterprises as he is a member of our club which we have also used. We throw out a number of lighted buildings and _voila!_ a holiday display completed!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The show in May is 2 days. The show in August 4 Days, the show in October is 2 days. It will be outdoors, we're looking at the show in May as a test run of sorts to gauge both the workability and the popularity. There used to be a guy who brought a fairly big portable exhibit of Lionel trains -- until his trophy wife went after them as part of her divorce settlement.

_
_
The $250 figure is because that is about all Kim and I can spare. Subsisting on disability is a rather slow way to gain economic wellbeing. This is _our_ exhibit at this point, neither the club nor the 15" railroad are directly involved.-- And I that doubt soliciting donations is smiled upon, at least until it becomes a permanent layout, and even then???? (We'll _always ACCEPT_ them, but not solicit them - kinda like the difference between getting tips and mooching). Also, as far as I know, there is only one other club member with large scale trains AT ALL.


My point of asking was exactly to avoid spending our meager resources on things that won't get us to our goal, or on things that there is a cheaper more effective way of doing. Sure we'd LOVE to have a circle of R-3 or even R-4, we'd LOVE to have radio train control. We'd LOVE to have a couple LGB moguls 'just in case'. We'd LOVE to have cool buildings with lights.-- even used, but not totally ABused. BUT just ONE of those would blow our entire budget for the whole project at this point. I realise that even two more Crest basic set transformers to go with the one I have, and a plastic box to mount them in will be a stretch without careful shopping. About the only thing we have an abundant supply of is wood coffee stirrers (to frame the painted doors and windows?). I figure we'll have to buy a $4 box of rubber bands in lieu of railclaps at this point. Even if it goes permanent, it will have to be a low cost, low maintenance, rock garden type affair.


Some basic things I really need to know are things like; What glue holds up best when left outdoors? What grades of plywood should I avoid? What is a good roadbed to put directly on the grass (it doesn't get mowed often like a lawn does, so it's kind of stiff and stubbly) that can be taken up, and won't fall apart if it gets wet (I guess mulch already fell apart, so that isn't an issue -- I'll look into it)? etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, and Shad, if you care to send us a somewhat scale MLS 'billboard', we will proudly put it where people can see it


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Bring your own mower or string timmer and mow the grass short before you put the track down. Get a bunch of cedar shims and shingles for track leveling. 
You can make cheap buildings with foam board, coroplast, popsicle craft sticks, liquid nails for foamboard, titebond II and latex house paint using Yogi's methods - 

This one folds down for storage - 











made for a nephew - 










-Brian


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Allen 

I'd suggest using tar paper as a road bed. Easy to roll out and trip with heavy scissors. This will keep grass from sticking up through the ties and tangling with gears and axles. Also, I'd leave the scratch built locos at home or at least only run them for people that seem really interested in the trains. Also, expect to have bugs in your plans the first time out, so keep it as simple as posible. At least for the first time. The MRC6200 power packs can be bought used pretty reasonably. It wouldn't hurt to have at least one extra power pack as a reserve. If you keep your trains to 5-6 cars, the elevation changes should be no problem. You can use prefab short bridges where there is a rut. I think the rubber bands are a great idea to hold the track together on a temp layout. Remember, this will be outside with a fairly un controlled location. You need to expect things to get broken and damaged. 

Randy


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Finding an UNmodified locomotive would be rather a trick around here. Still, I get your point of the chance of one off custom pieces being destroyed. 

I figured we'd have to set up a day in advance to get the bugs out, and tear down Sunday evening. I have several Sterlite totes to keep stuff in between shows. Steel posts and rope (or police tape) I can borrow. If it goes permanent We'll probably get 'wrought iron' porch railing. 

Thanks for the ideas so far!


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

My first thought was... 

'Running a display layout all day on the ground? Dang, that would be hard on the back! Especially with all the derailments and little problems sure to crop up.' 

So...in this vein...mayhap Mik should look into a series of temp tables (folding legs or some such) that can be broken down to fit into the transport rig? If the tables were like 2' by 3' or 4' sections...From what I've seen of his posts and photo's here, I believe Mik is clever and competent enough to come up with something along these lines both affordable and workable.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I run them all the time, no issues. And they set up and tear down quicker than tables.



Also if you are trying to do it on the cheap try to go to your local carpet store and get carpet scraps you can cut to size for the track to sit on. there free and when your done you can throw them away. when you cut them turn them over and use the backing side of the carpet to sit track on...


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, this is an update, of sorts. I had a brain storm (or was it a brain fart?) last night AT *3AM!*. This is the eventual master plan: . More or less 12-14 x 22-25. The two trees are 14 feet apart, and I can't go any farther towards the 'top' because the 15" gauge track is right there (allowing for a 3 foot wide walkway)




http://i397.photobucket.com/albums/...290001.jpg

I have all the curved track needed. Not sure on the straights, and I'll need get at least 2 turnouts 



The buildings will be mostly built from Coroplast scrounged from work, built as the budget allows

The landmark buildings I've selected so far:
#1. Evans City B&O station (already under construction, see:http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx )

Butler County 










#2 Wagner-Bentel House ca 1810

Butler County 










#3. Passavant House, ca 1808
Butler County 










#4 Stone Tavern/ stage stop ca 1822

Butler County 










#5 Mennonite Meetinghouse and graveyard ca 1825

Butler County 










#6 McConnell's Mill ca 1868
Lawrence County 










#9 Wagon Maker's Shop ca 1870s
Butler County 










#13 Settler's log house ca 1805 

Beaver County









I'm still looking for a small, but 'picturesque' local brick/stone foundry or factory, and a couple local stores. Oil wells will be 'Pennsylvania Standard' style with 70 foot derricks. I may add a sucker rod powered pumping scene. The sawmill will be another (simplified) portable one under an open roof, powered by a steam farm engine . I'd love to add a small pig iron furnace as well.


Too ambitious?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Cheaper than tar paper would be cardboard strips wrapped with plastic wrap, get the green stuff... for moisture. 

One Meanwell or MPJA switching power supply and a couple of controllers shoud provide enough power for 2 simple trains. My MPJA wonder was less than $40 and has multiple terminals so one could hook up 2 controlers. It supplies 24v at 13.5 amps... 

John


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Blessing out the train in front of the guests is bad form.


----------

